#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Antenas Colineares com dipolos dobrados

## PU7IHL

Olá amigos, gostaria de saber se algum amigo aqui do fórum tem arquivos de projetos de Antenas Colineares com dipolos dobrados. Pode ser projetos de VHF e UHF. Essas antenas são utilizadas em radio amadorismo.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá amigos, gostaria de saber se algum amigo aqui do fórum tem arquivos de projetos de Antenas Colineares com dipolos dobrados. Pode ser projetos de VHF e UHF. Essas antenas são utilizadas em radio amadorismo.


Qual será a utilização e faixa de frequência?

----------


## PU7IHL

Para uso de rádio amador, e a frequência é de 146 a148 mhz.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Existe vários tipos de antenas co-lineares com gama-match ou não:
Vamos entreter aos tipos mais comuns, normalmente antenas de ganho acima de 2 5/8 de onda são considerados colineares( 4 dBi)
1) antena móvel monopolo omni direcioanal de 5 ou 7 dBi.
2) antena dipolo 4 dipolos abertos.
3) antena dipolo fechado tipo oval.
4) antena dipolo fechado tipo J
5) antena dipolo tipo triex com gama match.. omni
6) antena dipolo bobinada 5/8; 2 5/8 ou 3 5/8 de onda. omni

Itens 2; 3 ou 4 odem ser configurados como direcional, setorial ou omnidirecional. 
Os calculos dos irradiantes são bastante simples, exceto tipo oval ( 300 ohms), os outros são em 75 ohms. ( 140.000 : Fop) deste se divide em dois.
O mais complicado são os pigtails, que leva em conta o constante dielétrico do cabo, impedância para aquela frequência e uma variável na junção dos cabos( tipo perda ou atenuação). Isso é fornecido pelo fabricante do cabo coaxial e conectores. Para redução de custos, fabricantes de antenas utilizam uma tabela fixa para cada 10 MHz . Ganho nesse tipo de antena é considerável, chegando a 10 dBi ou 15 dBi(omni), vale lembrar que atualmente acho que a potência máxima irradiada é de 50 watts ou menos a uma altura de 30 metros.
do solo ou prédio/edifício; menos que 10 metros somente antena de 0 dBi para omni e 10 watts irradiados( omni ou yagi), até menos ainda.

Profissionais nessa área atualmente são muito marginalizados, seja para 4 MHz( 120 m) ou 6 GHz( 0,02 m), por que antena é antena em qualquer situação, não importa a frequência ou potência. Instalação requer inúmeros cuidados, e se pegarmos a porcaria do nosso roteador com apenas 100 mW irradiados fará milagres de duvidar a muitos mortais.

----------


## PU7IHL

Gostaria de projeto se possivel em formato PDF ou em outro formato de antenas colineares com dipolos dobrados(fechados) de 4 e 8 elementos. Se tiver um programa de cauculos dessa antena também.

----------


## sphreak

> Gostaria de projeto se possivel em formato PDF ou em outro formato de antenas colineares com dipolos dobrados(fechados) de 4 e 8 elementos. Se tiver um programa de cauculos dessa antena também.


Eu nunca utilizei projeto, na verdade essas antenas colineares são um tipo de antena J Pole composto.

Eu utilizo 2 métodos:

Calculo o J Pole para fazer a conexão inferior em 300 Ohms e a parte maior do J Pole, que seria a parte colinear com os dipolos dobrados acoplados, eu utilizo uma tabela do Excel, pode ser baixada aqui: http://www.hamuniverse.com/wb3ayw1co...3AYWfeed12.xls

E para o cálculo do dipolo dobrado eu utilizo esse site aqui: https://www.changpuak.ch/electronics/Dipole_folded.php

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tinha anotado em rascunho, os cálculos adotados pelas fabricantes, radio-amadores, forças armadas etc. O resultado final pouco difere quanto à construção, exceto o das forças armadas que precisa utilizar um único irradiante para várias faixas, vale também para serviço aeronáutico e marítimo.

Esqueci de mencionar que a antena colinear nessa faixa deve ter uns 7 a 9 metros de construção vertical, e antena 3 5/8 mais ou menos 6,5 metros; então se não tiver altura esqueça o projeto por que a base da antena estará mais ou menos 23 metros do solo, assim acho que é um pouco baixo.
Conforme a topografia ou finalidade, uma torre com essa altura uma antena 0 dBi resolve o problema, vez que terá uns 30 watts irradiados com um rádio ou repetidor de 45 watts. Acho que atualmente é só 10 watts irradiados na estação Base ou repetidor.

----------


## emilidani

Procura the radio hambook. é a bíblia do radioamador. Compra ela pronta que é barata, não compensa fabricar.

----------

